# Glass pack on 420 rancheer



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

i want to put a glass pack exhasht on my 420 but i cant find a glass pack that is just plain steel. my friend says his welder can only weld steel , no alluminum or stainless, every glass pack is alluminumized steel and i do not know if his welder can weld it . If any has a glass pack on there bike please tell me the brand and what type of welder you had to use. and if anyone knows of a steel glass pack please post a link.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 4" exhaust on my truck is alumanized steel...and I welded a new exhaust tip on with a mig welder. Worked just fine, just remember to use a lower temperature setting so you don't blow holes in that thin metal.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

my father in law owns a muffler shop and put a magnum flow pack on a 525 outlaw it sounds awesome,all he uses is a mig


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

ok thanks guys i think im goin to put a 16 inch cherry bomb on my red 420 its gona look good and sound alot better


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

sam i think mine will work it is a hobart 125ez welder and i think its a mig


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aluminized steel will weld just like any other steel. The aluminize is just a coating, like galvanize. - Just be sure and properly prep the surface(get aggressive with the wire wheel).


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

okay good to know sam u ever order the cherry bomb ha


----------

